# Hello, everyone!



## the_dark_lord (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm an OS freak. I currently use Ubuntu as my main OS, but after reading about BSD- I like the central developmental model of BSD, better than that of the modular Linux. I tried PC-BSD yesterday, but it was a failure as it had trouble recognizing my display; and sound, and wireless were not detected at all. Therefore, I've decided to FreeBSD a whirl as my main OS.

I'm currently going through the fine handbook. Can anyone suggest more beginner friendly documentation that I can go through?

I hereby take this opportunity to welcome myself to the FreeBSD community.

Cheers


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 23, 2009)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=4190


----------



## pbd (Sep 23, 2009)

the_dark_lord said:
			
		

> I tried PC-BSD yesterday, but it was a failure as it had trouble recognizing my display; and sound, and wireless were not detected at all. Therefore, I've decided to FreeBSD a whirl as my main OS.



Note that PC-BSD uses FreeBSD kernel so hardware support is AFAIK the same. But don't take it as discouraging from trying FreeBSD.


----------

